# Super split...worth it?



## isaaccarlson (Feb 12, 2010)

Looks like it would be a winner but the gears/teeth would wear out in a season. And the price!!!! OUCH!opcorn:
Great idea though.
http://www.supersplit.com/


----------



## Ductape (Feb 12, 2010)

gears / teeth won't wear out in a season. Ever tried one? Fastest splitter this side of the Mississippi.......... fastest the other side too !


----------



## Booshcat (Feb 12, 2010)

isaaccarlson said:


> Looks like it would be a winner but the gears/teeth would wear out in a season. And the price!!!! OUCH!opcorn:
> Great idea though.
> http://www.supersplit.com/



Whatareya goofy?
The gears don't take any hits.


----------



## STLfirewood (Feb 12, 2010)

If you can wear out the gears in a year I'll buy the splitter for you. 

Scott


----------



## Booshcat (Feb 12, 2010)

Booshcat said:


> Whatareya goofy?
> The gears don't take any hits.



Oh Sorry 
you got me !!
I was about to reply " how can you have all those posts and be so dumb" when I saw the popcorn......wiseass


----------



## Ductape (Feb 12, 2010)

*Check Out This Ole Gal !*








She's split thousands of cord of firewood....... literally. Burned up in a barn fire........ put on a new Kohler, she's still going strong. Oldest Super Split i ever seen or heard of........................... :greenchainsaw:


----------



## fiasco (Feb 12, 2010)

Ductape said:


> She's split thousands of cord of firewood....... literally. Burned up in a barn fire........ put on a new Kohler, she's still going strong. Oldest Super Split i ever seen or heard of........................... :greenchainsaw:



Burned in a barn fire? My dad had a SuperSplit that he "permanently loaned" to a neighbor about 12 years ago that was burned in a garage fire...in Swanzey, NH. Interesting. Sure wish I had one now, I used to run the old one back in 1982 or 83 when I was 9 or 10, had a Fiat 5 speed gear knob on it instead of the stock plastic piece. What a great machine that was.

The hydraulic thing I use now seems glacial in comparison.


----------



## tlrlc (Feb 13, 2010)

it does look great but i went to order the knock off called "the wood wolf"
but it seems like a mom and pop set up.... i was told he was 50 machines behind and probably wouldn't be ready till april or ??
they are made in NH in an unheated shop??.......but to save over 1000 i will wait...JMO it seems to be the same principle as supersplit without the price tag.


----------



## pat_58 (Feb 13, 2010)

tlrlc,
after you get your machine, please report back, and give us a review. i would be very interested in what you have to say.

thank you.


----------



## tlrlc (Feb 13, 2010)

will do.......but its killing me waiting... maybe im just inpatient but if i had a 50 job back log i would get SOME HEAT! they explained they locktite a lot on the machine and need warmer temps, but if i lived in NH and had 50 machines to build......it would pay for the HEAT NEEDED...sorry just blowing off steam.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Ductape (Feb 13, 2010)

tlrlc said:


> it does look great but i went to order the knock off called "the wood wolf"
> but it seems like a mom and pop set up.... i was told he was 50 machines behind and probably wouldn't be ready till april or ??
> they are made in NH in an unheated shop??.......but to save over 1000 i will wait...JMO it seems to be the same principle as supersplit without the price tag.




May I ask what they quoted you for a price on the WW ? They aren't very far from me, and I've often thought about going to their place to check them out. It wouldn't surprise me that they are made in an unheated shop.


----------



## isaaccarlson (Feb 13, 2010)

*Might have to get me one someday.*

The new ones seem kinda weak in the frame.....would have to fix that....I will keep my eyes open for an old one.


----------



## tlrlc (Feb 13, 2010)

no talk of pricing... said he would call back in a month or so to touch base.


----------



## LoggerDoug (Feb 13, 2010)

I just looked up the wood wolf by Rex Machinery out of Barnstead, NH. There the next town over from me. If you guys want I can swing buy and check them out sometime and get the skinny on the price and construction of this bad boy. I already have a super split, so I wont be buying one but I don't mind hookin up a fellow red neck....lol

http://thewoodwolf.com/


----------



## nhlogga (Feb 13, 2010)

I think the wood wolf is priced around $1600. They seem to be equal to the smallest super split. Saw one once. didn't look too bad. didn't see it run though. I'd buy one for part time/personal use but for high production commercial use, I'd buy a Super Split.


----------



## tlrlc (Feb 14, 2010)

Hey if u have the time that would be great!
I would really love an opinion of this unit... No one seems
to have one... And before I fork over the money I would feel
better knowing it's not gonna fall apart.


----------



## buildmyown (Feb 14, 2010)

Heres another oldie for ya.
Late 70's model I think has had a few mods over the years now sports a 5HP Honda that never fails to start. This one has litterly had thousands of cords put threw it.


----------

